# MY15 Scuba Blue S-Line



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Looks great! Always been a fan of blue Audis. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

davewg said:


> Looks great! Always been a fan of blue Audis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It will look better if it were the Canadian version. The titanium wheels (as per the other MY15 threads) will make the car look much sharper.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

VWNCC said:


>


Very nice looking, like the wheels very smart.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

tagsvags said:


> Very nice looking, like the wheels very smart.


congrats why is the car in a Hotel ?


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> It will look better if it were the Canadian version. The titanium wheels (as per the other MY15 threads) will make the car look much sharper.


Agreed! All the US spec cars looked "compromised" compared to the Euro or Canadian spec models. It just feels like Audi cheapened up for the US market, but I don't see why they are doing this specifically for the US when Canada gets the full range of options.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

chrixx said:


> Agreed! All the US spec cars looked "compromised" compared to the Euro or Canadian spec models. It just feels like Audi cheapened up for the US market, but I don't see why they are doing this specifically for the US when Canada gets the full range of options.


We actually don't get power folding mirror, but the US does. But, yes, we do get better steering wheels, wheels, and etc...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

U.S. configurations are determined by AoA, Canadian models by AoC with oversight by the home office. They're deciding which features will help enhance sales vs. sale prices--after all they're trying to maximize profit.


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

That's a minor feature compared to the other more visible features we're missing in the US. Also, Canadian buyers can get S-line without going top trim, so the packages are more flexible there.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

chrixx said:


> That's a minor feature compared to the other more visible features we're missing in the US. Also, Canadian buyers can get S-line without going top trim, so the packages are more flexible there.


That's true. The Canadian version gets more visible features.


----------

